# Art Sourcing



## Kernow Kards (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi folks i am trying to find biker but more importantly triker art/designs for T Shirts for a local Uk trike club , ive just paid out for music licencing from a great USA music site and i am now trying to find a art designs site where i can pay for either each image or a certain amount of downloads

Im particulary looking for a skeletion on fire riding a trike , ive found many riding bikes but no trikes , can anyone point me in the right direction of where i should be searching or contacting

many thanks in advance from a newcomer regards


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

I could design it

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Kernow Kards (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi that would be excellent if i am allowed to do this via this forum , can i message you with the full details tomorrow as its currently 2.45am here buddy


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

Will pass this alone to my artist tonight

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Kernow Kards (Apr 2, 2012)

many many thanks D3 i appreciate it thankyou


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## Kernow Kards (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Rodney my appolgies being new i didnt realise


----------



## Kernow Kards (Apr 2, 2012)

D3 please goto your email , pm or paypal thankyou


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

If you are still shopping for an artist for this, feel free to email me through my site.


----------



## grcd (Jan 29, 2012)

Visit my online portfolio--

garryrone on deviantART

I am versed in many styles, skilled and dependable.
Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------

